# New CBD article - The Origins of Pugilism



## lklawson (Jun 15, 2009)

New article at Cumann Bhata Dayton: The Origins of Pugilism by Keith P.
Myers.

http://cbd.atspace.com/articles.html

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Stickgrappler (Jun 15, 2009)

hello Kirk,

awesome! thank you for this and as always for your continued work and sharing with the MA community!

very truly yours in the MA,

~sg


----------



## lklawson (Jun 17, 2009)

Stickgrappler said:


> hello Kirk,
> 
> awesome! thank you for this and as always for your continued work and sharing with the MA community!


Hey SG,

Glad you like.  This is a repub of the article that Keith wrote for his own, now defunct, website.  I had my Linux boxen slurp his site and held on to it in my own personal archives.  

Keith has generously given me permission to repub his articles and so I am doing so, albeit slowly.

There are a couple of articles Ken has written as well that are in the queue.

Further, I've got the next to "rust" articles to do and a list of about a dozen ideas, two of which are semi-active right now.

Lots of article-type-thingies to keep me busy.  

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Stickgrappler (Jun 17, 2009)

hello Kirk,

ages ago, i read some of his articles. good guy. what is he up to? there are loads of free webhosts and blogs he could put his articles up on if domain and webhosts costs are the issues.

thank you again.

~sg


----------

